# old fashioned stovetop rice steamer



## bayouelton (Aug 7, 2012)

My son wants to take my easy to use, uncomplicated, simple, stovetop NON-electric rice steamer back to college so I would like to buy another. I grew up with rice that was cooked in steamers like that. Everybody had one, but now it seems like the only place you can find them is on Antiques Road Show. If anyone has any links to a web site where you can buy a rice steamer like that it would be most appreciated. Thank you.

Elton Hartzler

Ocean Springs, MS

[email protected]


----------



## bayouelton (Aug 7, 2012)

Never mind. FYI, found one:


----------

